# Oktoberfest Sale!!!



## CEM Store (Oct 1, 2012)

* Oktoberfest Sale!!**

25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *

* It doesnt end there. We have set up an additional discount code for IronMagazineForums members: IM7 . This code will get you an additional 7% off your order!

IronMagazineForums  members get 32% off all their CEM purchases!!
The "IM7" discount code is a limited time offer - get while the getting is good!!*

*Happy Oktoberfest!!*


*CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 1, 2012)

Use IM7 for an additional 7% off your total!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 2, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...


Entire store is marked down 25% and for a limited time IM7 will get you an additional 7% off your total.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 2, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...


Get to the store now!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 3, 2012)

IM7 is only good until October 20th so get over to the store now and stock up!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 4, 2012)

Stock up!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Oct 5, 2012)

Bump for a solid company.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 5, 2012)

* Oktoberfest Sale!!**

25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *

* It doesnt end there. We have set up an additional discount code for IronMagazineForums members: IM7 . This code will get you an additional 7% off your order!

IronMagazineForums  members get 32% off all their CEM purchases!!
The "IM7" discount code is a limited time offer - get while the getting is good!!*

*Happy Oktoberfest!!*


*CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 7, 2012)

* Oktoberfest Sale!!**

25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *

* It doesnt end there. We have set up an additional discount code for IronMagazineForums members: IM7 . This code will get you an additional 7% off your order!

IronMagazineForums  members get 32% off all their CEM purchases!!
The "IM7" discount code is a limited time offer - get while the getting is good!!*

*Happy Oktoberfest!!*


*CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 7, 2012)

*Dont forget to use special code just  for members of this forum!!!  *






CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 8, 2012)

* Oktoberfest Sale!!**

25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *

* It doesnt end there. We have set up an additional discount code for IronMagazineForums members: IM7 . This code will get you an additional 7% off your order!

IronMagazineForums  members get 32% off all their CEM purchases!!
The "IM7" discount code is a limited time offer - get while the getting is good!!*

*Happy Oktoberfest!!*


*CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 8, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...



*Dont forget to use discount code " IM7 " !!!!*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 9, 2012)

* Oktoberfest Sale!!**

25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *

* It doesnt end there. We have set up an additional discount code for IronMagazineForums members: IM7 . This code will get you an additional 7% off your order!

IronMagazineForums  members get 32% off all their CEM purchases!!
The "IM7" discount code is a limited time offer - get while the getting is good!!*

*Happy Oktoberfest!!*


*CEM*


*Code " IM7 " expires soon , dont wait !!!!*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 9, 2012)

Code: IM7 expires this Sunday at midnight.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 9, 2012)

Get over to CEMproducts!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 10, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...



*Code expires in 4 days !!!*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 10, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Code expires in 4 days !!!*


Correction.......add 6 more days.  The code is good until the 20th of October.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 12, 2012)

* Oktoberfest Sale!!**

25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *

* It doesnt end there. We have set up an additional discount code for IronMagazineForums members: IM7 . This code will get you an additional 7% off your order!

IronMagazineForums  members get 32% off all their CEM purchases!!
The "IM7" discount code is a limited time offer - get while the getting is good!!*

*Happy Oktoberfest!!*


*CEM*


*Code " IM7 " expires soon , don't wait !!!!*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 13, 2012)

bump for IM7


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 13, 2012)

Only Days left!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 14, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...



^^^ This ......


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 14, 2012)

* Oktoberfest Sale!!**

25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *

* It doesnt end there. We have set up an additional discount code for IronMagazineForums members: IM7 . This code will get you an additional 7% off your order!

IronMagazineForums  members get 32% off all their CEM purchases!!
The "IM7" discount code is a limited time offer - get while the getting is good!!*

*Happy Oktoberfest!!*


*CEM*


*Code " IM7 " expires soon , don't wait !!!!*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 15, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...



Bump for code " IM7 " !!!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 15, 2012)

Get there before it's over.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 16, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...



Dont miss it !!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 16, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...



Bump!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 17, 2012)

* Oktoberfest Sale!!**

25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *

* It doesnt end there. We have set up an additional discount code for IronMagazineForums members: IM7 . This code will get you an additional 7% off your order!

IronMagazineForums  members get 32% off all their CEM purchases!!
The "IM7" discount code is a limited time offer - get while the getting is good!!*

*Happy Oktoberfest!!*


*CEM*


*Code " IM7 " expires soon , don't wait !!!!*


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 17, 2012)

Get on this great deal!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 18, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...



Code expires in just 2 days !!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 19, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...



Code expiring tomorrow. Do not miss out !!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 19, 2012)

Tomorrow at midnight IM7 will be done for!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 20, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> * Oktoberfest Sale!!**
> 
> 25% OFF - STORE-WIDE SALE! *
> 
> ...



Ends tonight at Midnight cst!  Get to the store NOW!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 20, 2012)

Just hours left before code " IM7 " expires !!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 23, 2012)

*Still a store wide 25% off, Don't miss it!  *


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 25, 2012)

Big time savings !!!


----------

